# Any idea what this is?



## russ (Aug 10, 2017)

Curious as to what this non bottle oddity is from a previous dump dig. 

The dump dates mostly from the 1890's to 1920's.

Appears  to possibly be something for squeezing the juice out of something. If so , squeeze the juice out of what?


----------



## Harry Pristis (Aug 10, 2017)

​I believe it's a garlic press.


----------



## botlguy (Aug 11, 2017)

I definitely agree with Harry.
Jim S.


----------



## Ken_Riser (Aug 13, 2017)

Can't tell from pic very good 

Sent from my LGLS676 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken_Riser (Aug 13, 2017)

Pie maker maybe

Sent from my LGLS676 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken_Riser (Aug 13, 2017)

Kinda looks tool maybe dam I've seen that before  somewher

Sent from my LGLS676 using Tapatalk


----------



## russ (Aug 14, 2017)

Couldn't find any pics of an identical one with the porcelain piece on the net  But I  think so too, maybe, that is what it is as well. Thanks,and hopefully an end to a somewhat heated debate with my long time digging buddy over this once and for all. Lol.


----------



## NC btl-dvr (Sep 6, 2017)

Try this.
https://www.etsy.com/listing/479979...ery&ga_search_query=squeezer&ref=sr_gallery_1


----------



## NC btl-dvr (Sep 8, 2017)

Try this: https://www.etsy.com/listing/479979...ery&ga_search_query=squeezer&ref=sr_gallery_1


----------

